
Why is it so hard to convince people to care about privacy? (2015) - EndXA
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/02/why-is-it-so-hard-to-convince-people-to-care-about-privacy
======
apotatopot
it'd be cool if we had a sort of broader hipaa for more types of information
to protect us a little better.

